# WebMD: Irritable Bowel Syndrome Worse During Periods



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

http://my.webmd.com/content/article/3052.394 Irritable Bowel Syndrome Worse During PeriodsSex Hormone Fluctuations May Trigger Symptoms By Salynn Boyles WebMD Medical News March 14, 2002 -- Women who suffer from irritable bowel syndrome often experience a worsening in symptoms during their periods, suggesting that fluctuations in sex hormones may play a role in the condition, British researchers report. ï¿½ 2002 WebMD Inc. All rights reserved.


----------



## Vicky Lou (Feb 17, 2002)

I agree,I find that the week before my period and during my ibs is worse.The morning diahrea is worse (im still coming to terms with calling it that,can't believe i have diahrea everyday!) My perod pain is bad too.


----------

